# Windows Explorer in JFrame?



## chrysler (2. Jan 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin seit heute neu hier in diesem Forum und es hat mir hier schon einiges weiter geholfen und hoffe das ihr mir auch jetzt weiter helfen könnt  :rtfm:

ich muss einen Mediaplayer programmieren und habe die oberfläche soweit fetig. ich habe mir da 2 listen erstellt. in die 1.liste (playliste) und in die 2.Liste soll der windows explorer rein. diese beiden listen sind in der Klasse Listen. es soll dann so funktionieren das ich in der liste windows explorer mir ein lied aussuchen kann das ich anklicke und mit einem Button (einfügen) ich das lied in meine klasse Lieder einfügt wo der name, länge und sowas ausgelesen wird und dann soll mit einem Vektro die daten name , länge und so an meine playliste gefügt werden an letzter stelle.

meine fragen.
-wie mache ichd as mit dem Windows explorer und das mit dem einfügen vom windows explorer in meine klasse lieder?
-wie schreibt man einen Vektro auf die klasse lieder wo ich den namen und die länge und so mir, in meine playliste bekomme?  

das sind erstmal meine beiden Hauptfragen =) 

ein beispiel für meine beiden listen (da habe ich erstmal normale strings als namen genommen, das müssen dann irgendwie vektroen sein =)



```
import java.awt.FlowLayout;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JList;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;
import javax.swing.ListSelectionModel;


public class Listen extends JFrame {

	
	public JList listeeins, listezwei;  // beide lsiten
	public JButton Buttoneins;			// einfüg button
	private static String [] namen = {"auto", "hallo", "kasfjadlfhn-",}; 
				// die Stings die in der einen Liste zum Kopieren stehen
	
	
	
	
	public Listen (){
		
		setLayout(new FlowLayout());
		setSize(400,400);
		setVisible (true); // Layout
		//listeeins.setSelectionMode(ListSelectionModel.MULTIPLE_INTERVAL_SELECTION);
		//listezwei.setSelectionMode(ListSelectionModel.MULTIPLE_INTERVAL_SELECTION);
		listeeins = new JList(namen); // das objekt unserer Liste wo die namen eingefügt werden
		listezwei = new JList ();	// 2.Liste (play liste)
		Buttoneins = new JButton ("einfügen"); // einfüg button
		
		add(new JScrollPane(listeeins));
		add (new JScrollPane(listezwei));
		add(Buttoneins);
		
		Buttoneins.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

			
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent arg0) {
				// TODO Auto-generated method stub
				listezwei.setListData(listeeins.getSelectedValues());
			}
		
		
		
		
	});
	}}
```

und dazu die eine klasse gui für die main


```
public class GUI {
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		new Listen();

	}

}
```







MfG Robert


----------



## Jango (2. Jan 2012)

Mach mal richtige Sätze aus deinen Fragen, dann versteht dich vielleicht auch jemand...


----------



## Gast2 (2. Jan 2012)

1) Ich kapier nicht was du da überhaupt machst... Trenn mal Programmlogik von Darstellung (Stichwort MVC)
2) Java ist Betriebssystemunabhängig. Den Windows Explorer bindest du schon 3mal nit ein. Das was du meinst ist wahrscheinlich ein JFileChooser


----------



## chrysler (3. Jan 2012)

hallo,

mhhhh habt recht ist von mir alles ein bischen doof gestellt.
ok äm erstmal das eine =)
und zwar habe ich jetzt eine klasse die heißt lied, in der klasse lied wird von einer geöffneten MP3 der name ausgelesen. der string heist "String name;
und dann noch die länge des lieds = String länge;
und einen MFlie; der auf das Lied zeigt.
ich habe jetzt in meiner klasse lied die beiden Strings und den MFile, aber ich möchte diese beiden Strings und den MFile in eine Liste bekommen. diese Liste ist aber in einer anderen Klasse, die heist Klasse Liste; in der Liste soll dann der Lied name und die länge angezeigt werden.
ich weis jetzt nicht so richtig wie ich diese beiden Strings und den MFile von meiner Klasse Lied in meine Klasse Liste bekomme.
wie kann ich da die übergabe der strings von der klasse Lied in die klasse Liste schreiben? =)

ich hoffe ich konnte es dieses mal besser beschreiben =)


das ist meine Klasse Lied und von der aus möchte ich meine strings in meine andere klasse Liste bekommen

```
public class Lied {

	private MP3File MFile;
	private String sTitel,.....;
			
	


public Lied(){
	};

	public Lied(MP3File MusikFile) {
		MFile = MusikFile;
	};

	public MP3File getFile() {
		return MFile;
	};

	public void setTitel(String Titel) {
		sTitel = Titel;
	};

	public String getTitel() {
		return sTitel;

       .....................


	};
```





und meine klasse liste sieht so aus 

```
public class Listen extends JFrame {

	
	public JList listeeins
	private static String [] namen = //da sollen dann die Strings länge name und MFile von der klasse Lied stehen
	
	
	
	public Listen (){
		
		setLayout(new FlowLayout());
		setSize(400,400);
		setVisible (true); // Layout
		//listeeins.setSelectionMode(ListSelectionModel.MULTIPLE_INTERVAL_SELECTION);
		listeeins = new JList(namen); 
		
		add(new JScrollPane(listeeins));
		
				
	});
	}}
```


----------

